# Could do with some helpful C&C - HDR



## Sookie (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi all, my very first post outside the welcome area. 
Was wondering  if anyone could give me any pointers or C&C on a couple of my HDR  photos please ? They are not the most interesting pictures, but all the same  I've no idea about photography rules - but I like taking  pics - I also like to try to HDR some of them - but again I'm not really sure what I'm doing too well, I just like pottering about (kind  of self taught). I use Corel Paint Shop Pro X and Photomatix Pro if this  is any help. I have Adobe, but really don't like it for some reason,  maybe someone can convince me if it's better to use  - Cheers !!


----------



## ann (Oct 31, 2010)

you seem to be off to a good start. I am assuming the first two are before tonemapping and the second set after.

The first corrected is a bit too harsh for me; however, the first is too flat and needs a bit of tweaking for contrast. Maybe some place inbetween.

Might back off just a bit on the second as well.

Are you happy? After all it is your vision .

Also, use what ever software your most comfortable with and gives you the results you seek.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 31, 2010)

Since your Photos are NOT OK to Edit, not much I can do for ya.


----------



## burgo (Oct 31, 2010)

I think you should back the saturation off a bit on No 1.  But I agree the HDR really improves the image from the original.

The second one has too much contrast and needs to be brightened up a bit. I think you are actually loosing some of the details of the sculptures due to the dark tones. Need to back those off big time.

not a bad effort though. it's all subjective in the end.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 1, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Since your Photos are NOT OK to Edit, not much I can do for ya.


You _could_ use words to express your opinion or give advice.


----------



## Bynx (Nov 1, 2010)

Buckster said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Since your Photos are NOT OK to Edit, not much I can do for ya.
> ...



But Id prefer to ignore those who are too uppity to have mere mortals touch their pictures while at the same time ask for help. Of course the tag is by default set to NO OK so thats why I gave the opportunity to alter that setting. I prefer to help visually instead of by text. It helps both the OP and myself and anyone else who might be trying to learn something. Anything that gets posted can be taken, altered and posted anywhere at any time. The only place it prevents someone from posting is here. The very place it should be posted. The idea just doesnt make sense to me and it should not be a choice. We are all here to help each other. So whats wrong with 'fixing' someone's post so they can see the possibilities of what could be. Could you tell me the reason you have that NO OK Buckster?


----------



## Buckster (Nov 1, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Bynx said:
> ...


I have it set to "no" because as they are my works, I prefer that others not feel free to start mucking about with them and posting various versions of my works on the internet, which means they're uploading those versions of my works to various servers and sites I do not have any control or say in.

I'm open to any comments or critiques anyone desires to post about my works, but that doesn't mean that I will choose to incorporate any of those suggestions, unless I see fit to. I alone will make that choice about my works and the results will remain in my hands.

That's just my personal choice. Others may choose to allow all manner of editing to their works, and that's fine too - to each his/her own in that regard.

I find that 99% of the time, words are adequate to express the thoughts I have about what I see. I can relate information about color, contrast, composition, highlights, shadows, sharpness, DOF, and all manner of things without too much trouble. If I absolutely couldn't find the words to express what I wanted to convey, I would simply explain to the OP that I can't seem to say what I mean in that case, and ask permission to show them with an exception to their "no editing" choice for that single piece. If they agree, I would proceed. If not, no sweat there either.

I wouldn't withhold my thoughts or opinions or advice simply because they don't let me paint eye shadow and smiles on their own personal Mona Lisas, nor do I consider that choice "uppity".


----------



## Bynx (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry Buckster, but when I looked up the word Uppity, your photo was there. "Your work" -- the very sound of that is so snobbish. You seem to forget anyone can do anything at all to your pics. So why sweat it? If I had your attitude of dont touch, then I wouldnt even bother to post on the internet. Then you are guaranteed "your work" remains your work. Ive done alterations to hundreds of posts, all in the good spirit of friendship. And Ive only done these alterations on pics which in my opinion needed it. Ive been thanked countless times and a few times told its not what was preferred. Many have asked how I did it and Ive gladly told them how. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder though and Im not always right. Finally, guys like you should just get down off your high horse and play nicely after all its only a few pixels. And a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 1, 2010)

so what it comes down to is two people with diffrent opinions. opinions everyone has so no need to get into name calling and class warfare.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 1, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Sorry Buckster, but when I looked up the word Uppity, your photo was there.


I find your insult childish at best.



Bynx said:


> "Your work" -- the very sound of that is so snobbish.


Your continued isults are pointless and irrational, not to mention condescending and oh, how shall I put it - snobbish.



Bynx said:


> You seem to forget anyone can do anything at all to your pics.


Not legally, they can't, because I'm not giving them permission to do so. See how that works?



Bynx said:


> So why sweat it?


I don't sweat it at all. I've made my decision to keep my work as my own, that's all. It's no sweat off you or anybody else, so getting your panties all in a bunch over it is just plain weird dude.



Bynx said:


> If I had your attitude of dont touch, then I wouldnt even bother to post on the internet.


That's you. I'm not you.



Bynx said:


> Then you are guaranteed "your work" remains your work.


I'm already guaranteed that - by law.



Bynx said:


> Ive done alterations to hundreds of posts, all in the good spirit of friendship.


Good for you. Frankly, I'm not your friend, nor do I have any desire to be.



Bynx said:


> And Ive only done these alterations on pics which in my opinion needed it.


Your opinion is just that, and of little consequence to me unless you can learn to use words and sentences to convey it.



Bynx said:


> Ive been thanked countless times and a few times told its not what was preferred.


Good for you. Give yourself a gold star. I too am thanked often and told I've improved a photo, but that doesn't make me OR you the be all/end all of photo critique or opinion, since it's so subjective. And in no case do I pretend to be so awesome that I will withhold my oh-so-valuable opinions or advice unless the person capitulates to my inferred demands that they do as I say and agree to let anyone and everyone edit their photos.



Bynx said:


> Many have asked how I did it and Ive gladly told them how.


Ahhh... so you DO know how to use words to convey thoughts and information. Terrific.



Bynx said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder though and Im not always right.


Trust me, I've noticed that too. A lot.



Bynx said:


> Finally, guys like you should just get down off your high horse and play nicely after all its only a few pixels.


Maybe you should get down off yours and go ahead and play nice by using words to help people instead of holding them hostage until they give in to your childish demands.



Bynx said:


> And a picture is worth a thousand words.


Seems to me that you need a picture of a Waaaaambulance.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 1, 2010)

Boys,
You're old enough to know better than to get into arguments of this nature so cool it!

Personally, I have mine set to NOT OK TO EDIT because i would like to learn how to properly use the software. It doesn't help me to do so if someone presents a fait accompli. I would prefer that someone offer a suggestion for me to try so that I may experiment for myself.

That being said, I like the OP's results overall but the colors are a bit to heavy for my tastes. On the 2nd one there is a bright red spot on the lower right side that I find very distracting. I would suggest maybe toning it down a bit. It might actually work better as a black & white.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 1, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> I like the OP's results overall but the colors are a bit to heavy for my tastes. On the 2nd one there is a bright red spot on the lower right side that I find very distracting. I would suggest maybe toning it down a bit. It might actually work better as a black & white.


I particularly like the second one, including the rich saturation. Then again, I'm a fan of saturation that others often find over the top. The red bit, a flower, was in the first one too, so I understand it. It does make it difficult because the green didn't show up to better define it as a flower, and it's very small in the composition to really tell easily. Maybe a bit more work on that would be good, say bringing up the green somewhat and knocking down the red a bit.

In the first one, I'd just like to see a lot more detail in the brick work, mainly. In fact, it looks like the whole shot could stand a bit of sharpening.


----------



## Bynx (Nov 1, 2010)

For there to be an argument there have to be two or more participants. I simply made a comment to the OP as to the default setting which he might not be aware can be set in a more friendly manner. I am absolutely sure I wasnt talking to Buckster who got his knickers in a knot and is the one being rather boorish.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 1, 2010)

Bynx said:


> For there to be an argument there have to be two or more participants. I simply made a comment to the OP as to the default setting which he might not be aware can be set in a more friendly manner. I am absolutely sure I wasnt talking to Buckster who got his knickers in a knot and is the one being rather boorish.


I only offered a suggestion for how to help without editing: words.  Big deal.


----------



## Bynx (Nov 1, 2010)

Your momma sure didnt raise you right. Speak when you are spoken to. Nice rule to follow.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 1, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Your momma sure didnt raise you right. Speak when you are spoken to. Nice rule to follow.


It's a forum.  An OPEN forum, where all are encouraged to participate.

See a shrink or something man.


----------



## Bynx (Nov 1, 2010)

I have simply let the OP know my stand on the option that I am against. Hopefully he will see it as a mistake and simply 'fix it'. If you have a problem with that, I suggest you can just go .... hahaha you get the idea.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 1, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I have simply let the OP know my stand on the option that I am against. Hopefully he will see it as a mistake and simply 'fix it'. If you have a problem with that, I suggest you can just go .... hahaha you get the idea.


Why would I have a problem with it?  I already said, "to each his own".  You're the only one that doesn't seem to agree with that, insisting that everyone do it your way.

And what's with the constant insults and inflammatory remarks?  Talk about somebody's momma not raising them right...  Sheesh man.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 1, 2010)

The 2 of you are acting like a couple of 10 yos.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 1, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> The 2 of you are acting like a couple of 10 yos.


 
Because I respond?  What did I say to cause him to respond in the manner he has?

If all it takes is to respond, then I guess, you make three.  Welcome to the 10 year olds club.


----------



## ghache (Nov 1, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Bynx said:
> ...


 

LOL, ohh yeahhh lets get emotional about it!


----------



## stroker (Nov 1, 2010)

HELLOOOOO defense mechanisms!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 2, 2010)

Buckster said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > The 2 of you are acting like a couple of 10 yos.
> ...



Actually I was referring to the actions of two middle aged men arguing over something as pointless as whether or not to edit someone else's pictures and high-jacking her thread in the process.

Sorry Sookie.


----------



## Arch (Nov 2, 2010)

Lets end the rather pointless arguement here shall we.


----------



## Sookie (Nov 6, 2010)

Well - Thanks for the lovely welcome to TPF :er: 

Sorry it has taken me a while to rely to comments - I've been too busy laughing at being called uppity :lmao::lmao::lmao: - well not really, I've actually been ill (regular occurrence). 

Bynx, I think you need to chill a little, and not be so judgemental. Your comments are pretty scathing for no reason. I have noticed that you are irked at my not allowing my photos to be edited by others, and I noticed on this thread alone, that I am not independent in this decision. 

I do not wish even the best editor in the world to tidy up my photos, but I would be delighted if they offered me some advice as to better my own skills. As your adversary quite rightly pointed out - This is my decision.

Now on to the HDR CC :greenpbl:

Thankyou Ann, Burgo and Amocholes, Your observations are really helpful :thumbup: I definitely need to back off with the darker tones in the 2nd pic, and agree that the red and green of the rose are not represented great at all !! I resized the photos for the forum, and the pics went a bit blurry, but even at that I could really improve on making the details clearer. It is such an elaborate door, and a few policemen with guns wandering about either side of me didn't help steady my hand. But thankyou again for letting me know I'm not totally off the mark with them and going in the right direction, and not making a total arse of it


----------



## Bynx (Nov 6, 2010)

Im glad to know your position on this so I can ignore your posts in future.


----------



## Sookie (Nov 6, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Im glad to know your position on this so I can ignore your posts in future.



Please do.






But thanks for making your photo's available to edit - I take it I won't be getting any presents this Christmas though!!  :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Bynx (Nov 6, 2010)

hahaha knock yourself out. Whatever I post Im ok with anyone doing anything they want with them. If they can improve on or catch something I missed then I get to learn something. And its always nice to see from someone else's point of view. When I see something that doesnt look right its easier for me to make the alteration to the pic than to try to guess if Im right. Im not always right but often thanked for what Ive done. But I can see by your lack of creative and Photoshop skills I wont be learning much from you. But you have to keep trying.


----------

